# Unterminated character constant?!?!?!



## c222 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a line of code that when I compile it in the compiler (Dev-C++ 4.9.7.0), the compiler gives me the above error "Undetermined character constant"

the line of code is:
{ cout << "You can't be that size!" << end1 ;

I end it with another "}" later

thanks.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

```
{ cout << "You can't be that size!" << endl; }
```
end1 -> endl
make sure the double quotes are not just 2 singles next to each other.


----------

